# Scope clearance



## Remster (Aug 8, 2005)

How close can a scope be mounted above the barrel? How close is too close?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I believe that 1/32" would be sufficient clearance for any scope. If the front bell touches, you will have problems due to the expansion of the barrel as it heats up. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Remster (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm trying to mount a 3-10-44 scope on my 7600. Store supplies are very limited in our area. So it's hard to get what you want when you need it.
I had tried a Weaver Quad Lock (high) rings and they had good clearance. First, I had installed the rings by the suggested directions. My scope ended up moving. (The Weaver Quad Lock rings suggest leaving a gap of around 1/32". Gap between the top and bottom of rings while tightening.) So the second time I tightened them down to 1/30" and then went to snug. I could slide a piece of paper between the ring tightening point. I went out to shoot. Got a good group of shots. Adjusted a little and got a center shot and then nothing on paper. The darn scope moved again. So now I hate the Weaver Quad Lock rings and just want the good ole basic (high) Weaver rings. Can't find them in our area.

While looking for rings I had found some Leupold rings in a medium. So I thought I'd give them a try. I mounted the scope on them last night. But I could not get the scope cap to slide back on all the way. The cap has a thickness of about 3/32". So now I'm wondering if I should just go out of the area to get another set of rings in a high or would the Leupold medium rings be ok. I'm in a little hurry because I'm supposed to shoot with a neighbor tonight.

Sorry for long post.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You want the scope placed as close as possible to the barrel w/o touching. The farther away you mount it, the more your shots will be off as the rifle cants... :sniper:


----------



## Remster (Aug 8, 2005)

At the closest point, the scope is .050" from the barrel with the medium Leupold rings.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sounds like you are good in the clearance department. As for scope caps. I have found that a strip of innertube works great to keep the dust off the lenses, and when you're ready to shoot, a flick of one finger will send it off the scope in a hurry. If you can't find it after you shoot, all you're out are a few cents. If the Leupold mounts won't work for some reason, try to get a set of the original Weavers. I use them on everything but my Rugers, and have never had a problem with clearance, or shifting impact. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Remster (Aug 8, 2005)

I got out to shoot a little today. It took a little more to get it back on paper than the other times. I finally got some decent groups out of it without the scope moving. (1.5" apart and w-i-d-e-r, I need more practice.) So, so far so good.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------

